# The most impressive tank



## hirek1963 (8 Mar 2010)

Hi everyone .
I'm the new one.
I'm from Poland and I'd like to show , one tank which is the most impressive for me made by hobbyist.
This tank is fully automatized . See at this 850 L.
That kind of filter systems are very popular in Poland DIY methods at big aqua.

http://triamond.prv.pl

Although is in polish You can manage to translate by google.

Generally in my old country this kind of hobby is much more developed than in UK.
In UK I've never notice any aqua-magazine . Is very difficult to find good shop .
In London I found only one on Manor Park and few small once .
Maybe some can advice my where I can find someone else.


----------



## plantbrain (9 Mar 2010)

Where's Spider when we need him?

He's a fellow Pole, he should be able to help you out pretty well.

The UK has experienced a renewal of sorts and really taken off by leaps and bounds, see some of the gallery and George Farmer's stuff/post.

There are some excellent Polish aquascapers.
I've had several articles translated into Polish and several other languages to help folks out.


regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## spider72 (9 Mar 2010)

Hi guys.
Sorry that I'am late, just was fighting old fears on polish forums as usual  (spreading Tom's knowledge of course).

Hirek
Here in UK is all the same like in Poland (some stuff more expensive here), just probably you didn't found proper stuff yet.
I know about 20 polish scapers living in UK and Ireland, but most of them are active on polish forums due to language problems.
Here is a special thread for polish scapers in UK and Ireland http://forum.roslinyakwariowe.pl/viewtopic.php?t=24244 where you will find a lot of usefull stuff about what and where you can buy in UK related to aquascaping, you can also pm me at any time if you require any info. If you need some plants just let me know, I can give them for free as I am throwing a lot of them to the skip every 2-3 weeks.
I'm glad to help, so feel free to contact me at any time.

Triamond's website is very good, but quite old, and is refering to old school however article about CO2 is great. Now some things have change back in Poland and a lot of aquarists is not longer affraid of ferts "overdosing" especially phosphorus and iron, thanks to Tom Barr EI method, however some people still think that he is crazy   and so am I  .

Edit: You will also find few polish scapers living in UK on this forum http://www.holenderskie.pl/forum/


----------



## hirek1963 (9 Mar 2010)

> I've had several articles translated into Polish and several other languages to help folks out.


Yes I know . I've read some of them.



> Edit: You will also find few polish scapers living in UK on this forum http://www.holenderskie.pl/forum/


Yes I know either You can find my few topics there.  

But I asked about shops and magazines .I couldn't  find in my area .In Poland it's quite easier find a aqua shop and at least few magazines about aqua hobby.


----------



## a1Matt (9 Mar 2010)

hirek1963 said:
			
		

> But I asked about shops and magazines .I couldn't  find in my area .In Poland it's quite easier find a aqua shop and at least few magazines about aqua hobby.



Where is your area?

If you are in the South of England then try Living Waters in Surrey www.livingwatersonline.co.uk
Further north, in Wrexham, we have The Green Machine, who are sponsors of this forum.

They are two excellent shops.
There are no dedicated scaping magazines in the UK that I know of. You could import aqua journals from Japan if really keen. I know Aqua Essentials used ot sell them (have not looked recently to know if they still do).


----------



## hirek1963 (9 Mar 2010)

Thanks . I'm from London , Grange Hill , IG7 , Essex .


----------



## spider72 (9 Mar 2010)

hirek1983 said:
			
		

> Yes I know either You can find my few topics there.



Yes that right, we were posting together in topic about LED lighting quite recently, sorry mate I did not recognized you, but I am posting on many polish forums and just can't remember all nicks.

I don't know what are you looking for, but many stationary shops don't have wide range of products dedicated for planted tanks, so to buy some stuff you will need to rely on internet shops (or friendly scapers  in some cases ). I was using Aquaessentials few times and I can recomend you this seller, but there is few other similar shops and many of them you will find on sponsor forums.

As a1Matt said there is no magazine in UK about aquacaping, but you can try Practical Fish Keeping magazine related to aquatic hobby, generally fish tanks and marine tanks, but you will find also articles about planted tanks quite often, mostly writen by George Farmer. I bought PFK just once to read interview with Norbert Sabatt. PFK should be available even at Tesco's.

I don't know if you have tank at this moment or you are going to set up in the near future, but I have got about 20 spare stems of blyxa (10-15cm) and 5-6 spare microsoriums (15-20cm)   if you are interested.


----------



## hirek1963 (9 Mar 2010)

I'm not specially interested in planted tanks ,particularly . I just like good locking tanks . 
The best with beautiful fishes and plants. I'm rather old school hobbyist ( netting worms ,not extensive planting ,DIY staff )

I've been searching few times for aqua magazines but I will try once again to find PFK. Thanks
So far I have 72 L Juwel  nothing special to display on forum.
For plants thanks I have full tank.


----------



## spider72 (10 Mar 2010)

Here is a link to PFK website http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/ there are quite a few articles, some accessible after registration. Registration is free.


----------

